# Has Anyone Ever Seen This



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

If you have not seen this sight; be prepared to cry. A friend of mine just lost her dog, and she was browsing and found this and just broke down. She in turn sent it to me because she knew I would cry too. Its absolutely beautiful. Have tissues ready if you are anything like me.   

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That was very cool. And they did a great job on the graphics.

I didn't cry though, cause REAL men don't cry.




*sniff* It seems I might have gotten some dust in my eye or something, though.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Isnt it funny how that dust comes at the most inopportune times??  
Yes I thought they did a great job on the graphics too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Isnt it funny how that dust comes at the most inopportune times??


Yeah, like when I was finishing _Marley & Me _on the bus a few weeks back. It's like the bus was driving through a dust storm with all the windows open.

Do eyeballs sweat? Maybe it was the heat...:uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah, like when I was finishing _Marley & Me _on the bus a few weeks back. It's like the bus was driving through a dust storm with all the windows open.
> Do eyeballs sweat? Maybe it was the heat...:uhoh:



You are just way too funny but we know your true feelings and that is so sweet.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> You are just way too funny but we know your true feelings and that is so sweet.


I honestly think it's cool that society is finally letting little boys know that they can cry. For generations and generations, we've been drilled with the men don't cry crap. And I think it just hurts us emotionally to have to grow up that way. We either feel we're not manly enough because something made us emotional or we're holding in all these pent up feelings.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I honestly think it's cool that society is finally letting little boys know that they can cry. For generations and generations, we've been drilled with the men don't cry crap. And I think it just hurts us emotionally to have to grow up that way. We either feel we're not manly enough because something made us emotional or we're holding in all these pent up feelings.



I think its great that society has allowed men to show their emotions now. Its ridiculous that they have not been in the past. I remember a young boy whose father told him when he was only six years old that he was not allowed to cry at his own mom's funeral. How damaging is that??? Im just glad society has now accepted it. It is better for everyone all the way around


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think men should be able to cry, too. I honestly am much more impressed with the strength of a man who is NOT afraid to cry.

LOL although my man, he's silly... I once caught him crying at a Little House on the Prairie episode. That he even watched that show cracked me up! LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I once caught him crying at a Little House on the Prairie episode.


Maybe the remote was lost? I could see crying because I couldn't change the channel and Little House was on.....:lol:

I often find myself close to tears because my kids watch so much _It's So Raven_...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!! That would be the only reason *I* would cry if Little House was on!

I don't know what "It's so Raven" even is, but the name alone makes me suspect I should be grateful


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LMAO!!!!!! That would be the only reason *I* would cry if Little House was on!
> I don't know what "It's so Raven" even is, but the name alone makes me suspect I should be grateful


Raven was the littlest girl (not Rudy) on The Cosby Show. Now she's got her own Nickelodeon show. It is so geared toward little kids, it just drives me crazy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey, I love Little House and watch it. I cried when their dog Jack died, when Laura's horse Bunny ran into the barbed wire and had to be shot, when mary went blind (as she did in real life), when baby Charles died, etc.

I have visited that site before and I cry every time.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay I think we got a little off the track from the thread. The thread was about the wonderful graphics and site they did for the Rainbow Bridge. The crying part came when Rick said he had dust in his eyes. LOL!!! Uh huh!!!! Anyway, I do hope everyone clicks on the site so they can see the wonderful tribute they did. Its really beautiful.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Okay I think we got a little off the track from the thread. The thread was about the wonderful graphics and site they did for the Rainbow Bridge. The crying part came when Rick said he had dust in his eyes. LOL!!! Uh huh!!!! Anyway, I do hope everyone clicks on the site so they can see the wonderful tribute they did. Its really beautiful.


Sorry...I do tend to do that. :uhoh:


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

My friend's dog that passed when she was only 9 months old received that poem from her trainer. She had told me about the poem but I have never heard the whole thing.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

The years go so very fast and before you know it that romping pup is old and gray muzzled and they have sat by our sides while we read, watch TV, and work on our computers. Every so often they come and lay their heads in our laps, toss our elbow with their muzzle or gaze into our eyes and wait for us to notice them. 

Take a moment now to remember what they mean to you… 
I am your dog, and I have a little something I’d like to whisper in your ear. I know that you humans lead busy lives. 
Some have to work, some have children to raise. It always seems like you are running here and running there, often much too fast, often never noticing the truly grand things in life. 

Look down at me now, while you sit there at your computer. See the way my dark brown eyes look at yours? They are slightly cloudy now. That comes with age. The gray hairs are beginning to ring my soft muzzle. 
You smile at me; I see the love in your eyes. What do you see in mine? Do you see a spirit? A soul inside, who loves you as no other could in the world? A spirit that would forgive all trespasses of prior wrong doing for just a simple moment of your time? That is all I ask. To slow down, if even for a few minutes, to be with me. 

So many times you have been saddened by the words you read on that screen, of others of my kind, passing. Sometimes we die young and oh so quickly, sometimes so suddenly it wrenches your heart out of your throat. Sometimes, we age so slowly before your eyes that you may not even seem to know until the very end, when we look at you with grizzled muzzles and cataract clouded eyes. Still the love is always there, even when we must take that long, sleep, to run free in a distant land. 

I may not be here tomorrow; I may not be here next week. 
Someday you will shed the water from your eyes that humans have when deep grief fills their souls, and you will be angry at yourself that you did not have just “one more day” with me. 
Because I love you so, your sorrow touches my spirit and grieves me. 

We have NOW, together. So come, sit down here next to me on the floor, and look deep into my eyes. What do you see: If you look hard and deep enough we will talk, you and I, heart to heart. Come to me not as “alpha” or as “trainer” or even “Mom or Dad,” come to me as a living soul and stroke my fur and let us look deep into one another’s eyes and talk. I may tell you something about the fun of chasing a tennis ball, or I may tell you something profound about myself or even life in general. 

You decided to have me in your life because you wanted a soul to share such things with


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That is really beautiful but where did I see that before. I think I saw that somewhere a while back but I love it so much. Way to go Greg.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I dont know where I got it..I may have gotten it from this forum?... I had it saved in my computer documents..


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I've seen it in the past, I cryed too. I thought of Telly when I first seen it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Gee whiz, that was BEAUTIFUL. I really cried and I have seen the poem but the graphics were wonderful. I love the poem Greg wrote too. Last year was a very hard year for me because we lost Beau's dad to hemangiosarcome(he was the sweetest most gentle angel) and then I lost my horse that I had had for 29 years. I still cry at the drop of a hat thinking about my 2 boys but I know they are happy, young, painfree and together. I miss them


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

That was very, very beautiful, and interestingly enough, quite comforting to me. Thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

boy....you guys really want me to buy more tissues??? so very beautiful...


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:sniff: good thing it's Sunday and I don't have makeup on............

Both are beautiful and always worth repeating.

Thank you.


----------



## memlili (Mar 16, 2006)

I never realized my computer put out so much dust............
Memlili


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

memlili said:


> I never realized my computer put out so much dust............
> Memlili


Had to read that twice to see what you were talking about.... :lol:


----------



## memlili (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Greg,I hadn't seen that before.
Darn computer really kicks up the dust


----------



## reddoglady (Feb 20, 2006)

That is beautiful -- I posted it several weeks ago after we put our Jenne (15 3/4 year old golden) to sleep after a cancer diagnosis and several weeks of watching her go down hill. Every time I watch it I cry --



Jenne 5/20/90 - 2/8/2006 at the bridge
Maggie 5/92 - 11/30/2005 at the bridge

Forever in our hearts........................................


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

thats sad!!!!! i love how they did it though...

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

Maybe They Were Talking About The Raven's Football Team-that Would Make Anyone Cry!!!! Johnny Cash Wrote A Song About A Man Who Got Screwed Over His Entire Life, And When He Died, The Firsy Thing He Did Was Reunite With His Dog. That Was A Very Cool Link-


----------

